# Gift wrap using Junk Mail (Flyers) in letter Box.



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Had a gift to wrap so I used the Flyer that came in my mail box. They are shoppers flyers advertising the specials in the stores like Kmart, Coles ,Woolworths etc 

Benita


----------



## Krunch (Nov 15, 2014)

Very clever, Benita! I also enjoy wrapping with repurposed papers. Old road maps are my favorite but your packages are much more spectacular than mine!


----------



## anniebonannie (Dec 17, 2013)

The Sunday Funnies also work well; just add a bow.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Super, Benita. Wonder if "flyers" could be made into gift bags. I'll have to try it. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Very creative!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! Very clever and a great way to recycle!


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Very colorful and bright.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

You are so clever . Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

That is a great idea. I also used the flyers mail to make origami.. :lol:


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

What a wonderful idea &#128077;


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

My gosh--you are one of the most clever people I have ever "met"--how ingenious and helping to save the planet with a gift decoration so unique!! You should patent your idea!!


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

luvrcats said:


> My gosh--you are one of the most clever people I have ever "met"--how ingenious and helping to save the planet with a gift decoration so unique!! You should patent your idea!!


Couldn't say it better. You are remarkable.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Very creative!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

My ex always used comic sheets from Sunday newspapers. I do not know how he came by them because he was too stingy to subscribe.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone for looking in and leaving your messages 

Benita


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Very clever and creative, Benita! A good way to recycle all that unwanted junk mail paper. :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I just love your artistic talent Benita.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Brilliant. I wish I was as clever as you.
Good to see you back with us again - have missed your postings and your travel photos.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very Creative..even the comics and sport page or tv listing sections would be nice for a man..


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Great idea and so festive. I think I will give this a try. Thank you.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow! I love them. You are very, very creative. Recycling at it's best. I am thinking Christmas. Thanks for posting and giving me an idea.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Do you need special equipment to do this?


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

You have a wonderful eye for colour!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

So pretty!

Hazel


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

boots said:


> Super, Benita. Wonder if "flyers" could be made into gift bags. I'll have to try it. Thanks for the ideas.


Thank you Bonita for posting.
And I love the idea using flyers for gift bags too!


----------



## Dragonothe (Jul 4, 2011)

Nifty!! How did you make the flowers?


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW - pretty!!! I used to use the Sunday funnies paper for gift wrap. Worked!


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Love this you clever girl! You should put this on Pintrest as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

great idea, the package looks fantastic


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Excellent idea and very eco friendly.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> I just love your artistic talent Benita.


Hi Betty ,
I am so glad to hear from you . How was the weather over there ? It is raining cats and dogs at the moment and we are in for a cold night.

You know I have done some knitting but have not got time to put it on lately.

what are your free times occupied with these days and nights?

thanks for looking in and your comments .

Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Dsynr said:


> Do you need special equipment to do this?


No special equiptment just scissors texters and glue or tape
Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

chrisk said:


> Love this you clever girl! You should put this on Pintrest as well. :thumbup:


Will do


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

http://www.pinterest.com/benita1945/benitas-creations/


----------



## susiesneedles (Aug 5, 2015)

What a thoughtful idea! You gifted the recipient with more than your wrapped gift. You gifted them with your God given time, creativity and love. Thank you for the idea!


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

susiesneedles said:


> What a thoughtful idea! You gifted the recipient with more than your wrapped gift. You gifted them with your God given time, creativity and love. Thank you for the idea![/quo
> 
> Thank you for your very kind remarks and it is those like you that make me want to keep my page going,
> 
> Benita


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

I can't believe the flowers are made from flyers...you really can't tell. The whole idea is so creative!


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

tricialynn051 said:


> I can't believe the flowers are made from flyers...you really can't tell. The whole idea is so creative![/qu
> 
> Thanks


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful. I have often used black and white newspaper to wrap a gift and then put a lovely red bow on the package with a card. It's always received well. The paper gets tossed most of the time and why waste paper. We have used wrapping for book covers and other items like rugs for a dollhouse or a picture for Barbie's Dreamhouse. &#9786;


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I love all the colorful changes of the paper. Reminds me of pinwheels. Nice project and work done.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job. Love it.


----------

